# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  M-O-Ö Harfleriyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Makaraç 
Mamak 
Mamatçın 
Mangıt 
Masar 
Masmadar 
Mayınsık 
Maytalman 
Mehmetçik 
Meken 
Mekilinkurça 
Mençik 
Mengü* 
Mengüberdi* 
Mengüçek 
Mengüdemir 
Mengükağan 
Mengükulu* 
Mengütegin 
Menli* 
Menlidemir 
Mergen 
Merkit 
Mete 
Mınar* 
Mindemir 
Minkara 
Monçuk* 
Mongul 
Mongulboğa 
Motun 
Moyunçur 
Mukan 
Muncuk 
Munduzakın 
Munsuz* 
Muyan* 
Müge 
O 
Ocak* 
Oçak* 
Oçur 
Odçubuyruk 
Odguç* 
Odmuş 
Oglançur 
Oğan 
Oğla 
Oğlumuş 
Oğrak 
Oğramış 
Oğul 
Oğulçak 
Oğulasuk 
Oğulbars 
Oğultarkan 
Oğur* 
Oğurtegin 
Oğuş 
Oğuz 
Oğuzbilge 
Ok 
Okçu 
Oktar 
Oktay 
Okuş 
Okutgan 
Olakçı 
Olca* 
Olcay* 
Olcaytu 
Olçaytu 
Olgun 
Oluç 
On 
Onbeği 
Ongun 
Ontutuk 
Opuz 
Opuzlu 
Or 
Orak 
Ordu* 
Ordubeğ 
Orduk 
Orkağan 
Orkan 
Orkaya 
Orkun 
Orkunşat 
Orsulay 
Orunçak* 
Osuğ 
Otamış 
Otçu 
Otçuboğa 
Otkakönmişkılıç 
Otman 
Otmuş 
Otuç 
Otuzoğlan 
Oyrat 
Ozan 
Ozman 
Ozmuş 
Ozmuştegin 
Ozutgan 
Ö 
Öçürgen 
Öçgel 
Ödgek 
Ödül* 
Öge 
Ögeçik 
Ögedey 
Ögrüz 
Ögrüzdemir 
Ögreyük* 
Öğdülmüş 
Öğrünç 
Öğrünçe 
Öğünç* 
Öğüt* 
Öğütçü 
Öke 
Ökrünç 
Öküş* 
Öküşaçkı 
Öküşkaraaçkı 
Ölütçü 
Öngü 
Örebört 
Örpen 
Ötemiş 
Ötük* 
Ötüken* 
Ötükendemir 
Ötünçdemir 
Övünç* 
Öyke 
Öyük* 
Öz 
Özapa 
Özbek 
Özbilge 
Özdemir 
Özge* 
Özmüş 
Özüdoğdu 
Özüdoğru 
Özürgen* 
Özyeğenalpturan

----------

